# Anyone know whats up with Bagyard?



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm trying to purchase bagyard bomber fronts and it seems like since the owner switch, the site is down and I can't find where to order them. Anyone have any related info?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Earlskey said:


> I'm trying to purchase bagyard bomber fronts and it seems like since the owner switch, the site is down and I can't find where to order them. Anyone have any related info?


find a stateside retailer, aka bagriders or ORT and see if they have what you want/need


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

Ah thanks! i will check with bagriders. ORT was actually the guys that told me bagyard was switching owners and couldnt get them. I knew i shouldve gotten them earlier :banghead:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Nothing against Bagyards, but use this experience as future knowledge. I think one of the main deterrents from me switching over to Bagyards is the fact that.. if I ever need a replacement.. I can kiss my car goodbye for a few months waiting for replacement parts.

Airlift is a great company, and although I have never had to deal with them further than just purchasing their products (15k miles so far on my XL's), many of my friends have had 0 issues when it comes to customer service and replacement parts.


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

Airlift is unreal for their customer service. I had to get one strut replaced because the threads were messed up, they did it promptly and for free. Had two bags recalled as well, they sent me the new ones in record speed.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh dang, now I gotta go back and do some research to see if people don't regret getting the xl's. I wanted the bombers cuz they use bilstein shocks and can retain my sway bars. I want to be able to have good cornering and performance while being able to drop low.

I guess i could get these with the XL's:

http://www.dorbritzdesigns.com/2011/07/airlift-xl-swaybar-mounts.html


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Airlift has great customer service


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

great feedback, thanks everyone! I sent a ping to bagriders for one last chance at the bombers, but if anything I'll get the XL's


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Earlskey said:


> great feedback, thanks everyone! I sent a ping to bagriders for one last chance at the bombers, but if anything I'll get the XL's


ha good luck with that they dont even respond to their dealer's emails


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> ha good luck with that they dont even respond to their dealer's emails


Ha what? 

Of course they do... I've never had a problem.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Earlskey said:


> Oh dang, now I gotta go back and do some research to see if people don't regret getting the xl's. I wanted the bombers cuz they use bilstein shocks and can retain my sway bars. I want to be able to have good cornering and performance while being able to drop low.
> 
> I guess i could get these with the XL's:
> 
> http://www.dorbritzdesigns.com/2011/07/airlift-xl-swaybar-mounts.html


Yup! Plenty of people run the sway brackets (including myself) with no issue. I've never driven without the front sway bar, so I can't comment on the performance of the sway brackets, but I notice no losses in perforamance during steering since going air.

I don't think you'll find anyone who 'regrets' going with the XL's. They're great quality, and for the price, it's unbeatable.

And like I said, nothing against Bagyards, they're the crem de la crem, but I don't know if I would want to chance it with their current lead times.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

^ That.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

01 said:


> Ha what?
> 
> Of course they do... I've never had a problem.


When was the last time you spoke to Eddy, Ingrid or Dominic? Just out of curiosity...


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

I think we just need a US division of bagyard


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We have a shipment of BagYards landing on Thursday. :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

:laugh: A fool and his money are soon parted. Why the hell are any of you still dealing with BY products? They have consistently provided piss poor service and even though their product is supposedly superior I have never been given an actual example (owned both AL versions and have been in a By mk4). Said it before and I will say it again. Support a stateside product that is actually properly represented instead of sending all your money to Europe for a product that comes with little to no customer care. Silly. :laugh:


----------



## TuckinLow (May 12, 2012)

OVRWRKD said:


> I think we just need a US division of bagyard


This


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> :laugh: A fool and his money are soon parted. Why the hell are any of you still dealing with BY products? They have consistently provided piss poor service and even though their product is supposedly superior I have never been given an actual example (owned both AL versions and have been in a By mk4). Said it before and I will say it again. Support a stateside product that is actually properly represented instead of sending all your money to Europe for a product that comes with little to no customer care. Silly. :laugh:


Bagyards have their ups, let's not go too far. For instance, on the MK6, the front struts go both as low and HIGHER than the XL's do for sure (really allows for flexibility in riding styles).

For the rear air springs, the Bagyards let you get as low as you can with slam specialties/air house 2's WITHOUT cutting the nipple and mount directly to the frame of the car unlike with d-cups (so no more popping noises when airing up).

BY's have their ups, but you're gunna pay for em. I think a lot of us going air can live without em and use that extra cash for a quality management system instead.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I JUST purchased a full bagyard setup for my MKV. Bought it used off a cool guy from austria. Being shipped as we speak. I'm stoked. Can't wait to get em in the mail.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

hussdog426 said:


> Airlift has great customer service


This is an understatement. Before I placed my order with Bag Riders, I called AL's customer service to pick at their brains to make sure there weren't any pitfalls I should be aware of regarding parts, installation, or reliability and I couldn't believe how honest and helpful they were :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> This is an understatement. Before I placed my order with Bag Riders, I called AL's customer service to pick at their brains to make sure there weren't any pitfalls I should be aware of regarding parts, installation, or reliability and I couldn't believe how honest and helpful they were :thumbup::thumbup:


True, regardless of the other factors, Air Lift's customer service blows BagYard out of the water. Not to mention, Air Lift stocks replacement parts all the time, if something fails (even if you're out of the warranty period) at least you're not stuck with an un-drivable car. :beer:


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

I also can vouch for Air Lift's customer service as well. It is (imo) BEYOND top notch. I'm not too good when it comes to turning a wrench and i had to replace the top plate (with the studs...over torqued/snapped one by accident) and i thought broke something in the process...over the phone they walked me through taking the strut apart and they were incredibly helpful and understanding...not to mention i didn't even buy the kit from them! I let them know that...i bought it used off of a friend...Not to add they are in Michigan (close-ish to me) and i get the parts in 2 days. :beer:


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Has anyone got direct phone numbers email addresses or addresses for Bagyard owners, employees, new owners, or anyone who can actually give me answers?

I've been waiting just over a year. So far I've heard, They're on the way several times, they're being made, they're almost on the way. they'll be on the way soon and everything else. So much bull**** and excuses coming from bagyard. In fact, now if they even got in contact and gave another excuse it would be an improvement on their current communication.

The reason I haven't pulled the order is partly because we already have all the management and rear bags here for 2 cars. We only need 2 sets of rear shocks and supreme front struts with R32 arb brackets.

The other reason I haven't pulled the order is because it's already cost me a **** load of money to do international transfers and currency conversions. To pull it out now would cost me around $200 altogether, maybe more, just on fees alone. On the other hand. We've had 2 cars on axel stands for over a year. If i'd known it was going to take this long i'd have ordered something else and picked up a second hand set somewhere.

Andrew has done his best to try and sort things out but seems to be getting fed constant excuses. I have no idea what the communication problem is but how this company is still afloat I have no idea. I'm free around october or november so I'll quite happily fly over to austria, pick up my stuff and fly home. The only problem is that we can't even get a response to say if anything is being made or if any parts are ready now.

I'll never deal with bagyard or buy another bagyard product again.

If anyone from bagyard is reading this, you could have at least have the decency to answer our emails.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Bazmcc said:


> Has anyone got direct phone numbers email addresses or addresses for Bagyard owners, employees, new owners, or anyone who can actually give me answers?
> 
> I've been waiting just over a year. So far I've heard, They're on the way several times, they're being made, they're almost on the way. they'll be on the way soon and everything else. So much bull**** and excuses coming from bagyard. In fact, now if they even got in contact and gave another excuse it would be an improvement on their current communication.
> 
> ...


 this is a common thing with them im sure that once they started the process with selling the company they just stopped making anything, a year is insane that is lawsuit territory 

my friend waited a few months that seems to be the standard for them a year is insane


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> this is a common thing with them im sure that once they started the process with selling the company they just stopped making anything, a year is insane that is lawsuit territory
> 
> my friend waited a few months that seems to be the standard for them a year is insane


 ^This is why I went with Air Lift. Why spend hundreds of extra dollars to a company who treats their customers like this? Never understood the whole Bagyard nutswinging craze, especially with an American company offering a product of equal quality for almost half the price in many instances :screwy:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

16v_HOR said:


> ^This is why I went with Air Lift. Why spend hundreds of extra dollars to a company who treats their customers like this? Never understood the whole Bagyard nutswinging craze, especially with an American company offering a product of equal quality for almost half the price in many instances :screwy:


 equal quality is debatable 

honestly bagyard is akin to kw v3's vs say koni coilovers (air lift) int he end they both do what they do very very well 

i chose air lift mainly for the customer support plus lets be honest they care about customers while bagyard seemed to only care about a certain group of people


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Glad I found this thread. 
Im in Australia and having huge issues getting my parts from bagyard. 

My order turned up with 3/4s of the parts, but also 3/4s of another system. Luckily, worked out this was my mates who had ordered his some time before me, even though he lived a solid 12hrs drive away... 

Have heard a number of times that the missing parts (rear struts) are on the way, but nothing. 
This is 10months since the order date and 7months since the first lot arrived. 

I managed to make contact via these telephone numbers in the past month or so: 
http://www.bagyardairride.com/ 
I think it was the second number I had the luck with... 

One is disconnected, the other either rings out or gets answered by a lady who speaks very little english and sadly I cant string a sentence together quick enough to reply back in German (I assume its german...) 

As far as im aware there is about 6 sets in Australia that have been paid for and either received a little or none of the order.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Bull****! Did they sell the company and just peace out? Still can't believe people have been buying their products. I understand the small variables but really, NEVER do you hear a good review.

I'm not talking people raving about a product, I mean an above and beyond review. Never happens, still people buy.

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-have-issues-ordering-from-Bagyard&p=76158372


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow...I hadn't realized this got that bad. You gotta wonder who is running a company now that has people literally willing to throw a substantial premium over comparable offerings (interpret that as you want depending on your application, needs, etc.) at them for their product, and still aren't producing anything. 

Glad I went with AirLift for my C6...I did love the BagYards on my B5.5, but if they are impossible to get a hold of, it doesn't really matter if it will make your car levitate and hover over speed bumps, they are still impossible to get a hold of...


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Earlskey said:


> great feedback, thanks everyone! I sent a ping to *bagriders* for one last chance at the bombers, but if anything I'll get the XL's





JettaGT8V80 said:


> ha good luck with that they dont even respond to their dealer's emails





01 said:


> Ha what?
> 
> Of course they do... I've never had a problem.





[email protected] said:


> When was the last time you spoke to Eddy, Ingrid or Dominic? Just out of curiosity...


 Just to clarify, he said he was going to ping *BAGRIDERS*, not Bag Yard... Bag Riders is amazing!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

YNO WGN said:


> Just to clarify, he said he was going to ping *BAGRIDERS*, not Bag Yard... Bag Riders is amazing!


 I'm fully aware of what he said. :beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Didn't you have some exclusive deal setup with BY originally? Also didn't they royally burn you guys as well? I just remember the talk of lynching and burning at the stake years ago with the first BY group buy. 




[email protected] said:


> I'm fully aware of what he said. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes and yes. They've been backstabbing their dealers for quite some time now and this is really no surprise. :beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

That stinks man. I remember back when that was going on, I know a lot of things were said but it really looks like all that drama was you trying to save face for BY. Can't really **** on a company you just did a GB for. 

Sorry I have been in sales my whole life and this is just beyond me. This is a great case of a TERRIBLE business. They didn't have that many customers and their product is that hard to make. They should at least maintain stock. If they can't shut it down. 



[email protected] said:


> Yes and yes. They've been backstabbing their dealers for quite some time now and this is really no surprise. :beer:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow what a shame, people pay thousands of $$ for bagyards stuff only to get burned by a ****ty company. Maybe bagyard should take a page from air lifts customer care..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> That stinks man. I remember back when that was going on, I know a lot of things were said but it really looks like all that drama was you trying to save face for BY. Can't really **** on a company you just did a GB for.
> 
> Sorry I have been in sales my whole life and this is just beyond me. This is a great case of a TERRIBLE business. They didn't have that many customers and their product is that hard to make. They should at least maintain stock. If they can't shut it down.


 Well, that was always the downfall (partially my fault) of doing business with them. They never took responsibility for their own actions and they left us out to dry countless times. People blamed me/ORT for the shoddy customer service and _it actually wasn't me at all, it was BagYard_. BagYard never quite grasped the concept of keeping a minimum stock level and allowing us to stock parts here in the States. It's a lost cause at this point and it's like russian roulette, but with money. :banghead:


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

YNO WGN said:


> Just to clarify, he said he was going to ping *BAGRIDERS*, not Bag Yard... Bag Riders is amazing!





[email protected] said:


> I'm fully aware of what he said. :beer:


 :shakes head: alright, I'm thoroughly confused... carry on!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

YNO WGN said:


> :shakes head: alright, I'm thoroughly confused... carry on!


 I honestly have no idea why you quoted me to begin with :laugh: :beer:


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I honestly have no idea why you quoted me to begin with :laugh: :beer:


 Because you're just that cool! :wave::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey guys, 

Thanks for all the kind words regarding our customer service and our product. We pride ourselves on building a quality product and always taking care of the customer long after the sale. At Air Lift our goal is customers for life! 

Oh and by the way..... keep an eye out for fully adjustable, threaded, camber plate, sway bar tabbed, 30-way damping MKIV and MKV kits coming very soon  

Thanks 

Corey


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words regarding our customer service and our product. We pride ourselves on building a quality product and always taking care of the customer long after the sale. At Air Lift our goal is customers for life!
> 
> ...


 Go onnn I may need a switch up. Airilift rocks, always great service and they're also willing to do some customization if you ask nicely. I've previously worked with Ian on creating a one off setup for a Toyota corolla:thumbup:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Oh and by the way..... keep an eye out for fully adjustable, threaded, camber plate, sway bar tabbed, 30-way damping MKIV and MKV kits coming very soon


 Damn it, just when I decided to stop spending money on the car...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

OVRWRKD said:


> Go onnn I may need a switch up. Airilift rocks, always great service and they're also willing to do some customization if you ask nicely. I've previously worked with Ian on creating a one off setup for a Toyota corolla:thumbup:


 Guess I can expect a call from you soon? 



najob08 said:


> Damn it, just when I decided to stop spending money on the car...


 And you too?  :laugh:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Guess I can expect a call from you soon?


 it's got potential. I'm currently in need of bearings for my passenger strut, keep destroying strut mounts. They make annoying noises when they're shot haha.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> And you too?  :laugh:


 WTS: Bagyard Bombers w/ 30,000+ miles on them. :sly:


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok so who's the last person to hear from bagyard?

Have they been bought out?

Was it cargraphic who bought them?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Cargraphic :beer:


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

I've emailed cargraphic last week and not had any response from them yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I emailed them two weeks ago, haven't heard anything :beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I emailed them two weeks ago, haven't heard anything :beer:


oh yeah, I emailed them three weeks ago......suck on those eggs


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Meanwhile in Germany...


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words regarding our customer service and our product. We pride ourselves on building a quality product and always taking care of the customer long after the sale. At Air Lift our goal is customers for life!
> 
> ...


Seriously, I can have sway bar tabs!! Sweet


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

dOWa242 said:


> Seriously, I can have sway bar tabs!! Sweet


Sway bar tabs are the reason I ordered bagyard as the 2 cars we're building are using R32 ARBs.

When will these be available because if the bagyard stuff doesn't arrive pretty soon i'll be getting my money sent to airlift for struts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Bazmcc said:


> Sway bar tabs are the reason I ordered bagyard as the 2 cars we're building are using R32 ARBs.
> 
> When will these be available because if the bagyard stuff doesn't arrive pretty soon i'll be getting my money sent to airlift for struts.


Baz, I'm going to continue to work on this BagYard situation for you and Simon. If things don't get solved with BY, I'll make sure you get some AirLifts :beer:


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Baz, I'm going to continue to work on this BagYard situation for you and Simon. If things don't get solved with BY, I'll make sure you get some AirLifts :beer:


Cool

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words regarding our customer service and our product. We pride ourselves on building a quality product and always taking care of the customer long after the sale. At Air Lift our goal is customers for life!
> 
> ...


when are we expecting these?

im tempted to take legal action and jump ship once i get my money back.

Last time I heard from Eddy was in March/April via email


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea this was going on! ****ty on all sides.


----------



## niles (Aug 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words regarding our customer service and our product. We pride ourselves on building a quality product and always taking care of the customer long after the sale. At Air Lift our goal is customers for life!
> 
> ...


 Any more info on these new mkiv struts? opcorn:


----------



## Werner D. (Feb 22, 2012)

There was no owner switching at Bagyard! Eddy is still owner and builder !


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Bazmcc said:


> Ok so who's the last person to hear from bagyard?
> 
> Have they been bought out?


 We received a shipment from them a few weeks ago, but as always, they are extremely difficult to get a hold of via phone or email.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Please tell Eddy he is awful at running a business. 



Werner D. said:


> There was no owner switching at Bagyard! Eddy is still owner and builder !


----------



## Werner D. (Feb 22, 2012)

arethirdytwo said:


> Please tell Eddy he is awful at running a business.


 Eddy is the man at the machines. 
But ordering and payment is the job of his secretary!
Eddy/Bagyard does not only make Airride for the Dub Scene!
He has big jobs for Mercedes and other companies with a tight deadline. So the Airride is not in the first row. 
Dont forget that these BY Airride is handmade in a small factory in austria. 
You cant imagine how many orders from around the world are made
Shipping to US is a problem too. BY only ships in large amounts at one time so shipping and customs are cheaper. 
Think about shipping every ordered Suspension separately. It would cost a lot more. I dont think that anybody would pay that extra money. 
Besides these, more and more packets are lost or being damaged during transport. I personally made this experience a few weeks ago! I sold someone a full BY Setup and USPS or some other lost them!!
But its the quality what makes the good light on BY. Bilstein is one of the best manufactures for Racing Suspensions! They produce customs UpSideDown struts for Bagyard. The can be repaired if something breaks, so you dont ned a howl new strut. they can also be tuned to your own needs. They can be softer, harder, whatever you like. 
The handling of a BY suspension is on of the big reasons to buy them. And dont forget its also perfect for people who like to drive there frames to the ground without other work on the suspension.


----------



## SiVeeDub (Dec 20, 2009)

Werner D. said:


> Eddy is the man at the machines.
> But ordering and payment is the job of his secretary!
> Eddy/Bagyard does not only make Airride for the Dub Scene!
> He has big jobs for Mercedes and other companies with a tight deadline. So the Airride is not in the first row.
> ...


 It don't matter who he's got work to do for, the small man should be treated the same as the big man, if he's good enough to take my money he should be good enough to follow through and provide me with goods I payed for. 

Don't know what your talking about posting problems for it has nothing to do with it. 

The facts are the old bagyard took my money and stopped replying to my emails 4 months ago. Waiting to see what the new owners do now.


----------



## Werner D. (Feb 22, 2012)

i dont know which owner you send the money but there is no new owner!

maybe you got scammed ?

why do people buy there parts from another continent if they got distributors in there own country ?


----------



## SiVeeDub (Dec 20, 2009)

If you had bothered to look you'll see I am from Europe, I have spoke to Eddy and his secretary as you put her, he said he had my payment and told me when my order would be made up but as yet nothing and nothing from him or her the last 4 months. not going to get into it but ive also spoken to a 3 party that are now involved with them. Just hope they can sort it out as it really isn't looking good at the min, when the likes of Mercedes move on it might just be the small man that keeps him going. 

Do you feel like calling in and seeing where my orders at?


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have also been told (cant recall if it was from Edde before he stopped replying) that they were moving or setting up a new factory else where. Anyone else know about this..?


----------



## Werner D. (Feb 22, 2012)

@SiVeeDub

send me a PM and we can talk about that. 



Dylan8 said:


> I have also been told (cant recall if it was from Edde before he stopped replying) that they were moving or setting up a new factory else where. Anyone else know about this..?


 Thats true they wanted to start a factory but the guy who wants to lead the factory jumps off and the whole project died


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Dylan8 said:


> I have also been told (cant recall if it was from Edde before he stopped replying) that they were moving or setting up a new factory else where. Anyone else know about this..?


 I have it on good authority there is some changes being made to the company but I don't know exactly what. 

Werner D. - not everything above you've said is the truth. Trust me on this. 

There's no point in defending what has proven to be a badly run company with a terrible customer service reputation which has fallen apart over the last 12 months. 

You don't simply lose packages in transport than easily. With couriers you are insured and you have a tracking number. Why don't they give the customers the tracking numbers? Let me tell you why I think that is, because they lie and haven't actually sent anything out. This has proven to be true several times as they have sent emails which contradict each other. It's up to them to price their shipping accordingly to individual orders. If they can't do that they are simply incompetent of running an international company. 

All we're asking for is a basic order to be fulfilled and sent out. Even if they would tell us how long it would take. It takes a few seconds to answer an email. If they can't handle the workload employ more people. We know they have the money to employ more people because they have our money. If they're working with major manufacturers why are they still not able to output the orders to their major distributers? 

Plain and simple. They need to get their act together and put a halt on orders until they sort their existing customers out. If they can't do that, it simply shows a basic inability to run a customer facing company.


----------



## SiVeeDub (Dec 20, 2009)

Werner D, if you can pop in and ask Eddy or Ingrid whats the score with the Golf and Bora order for the Irish lads and if they says they have no idea what your on about let me know because I have the emails where they are talking to me about them. 

Time looked into airlift.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Werner D. said:


> @SiVeeDub
> 
> send me a PM and we can talk about that.
> 
> ...



Werner D is full of ****. He scammed me for a set of his bombers. I haven't received them yet. Even got a bogus USPS customs email from Austria. I'm waiting on PayPal to get my money back. 

Thanks for wasting my time. I was suppose to be bagged by H20 no thanks to you.


----------



## SiVeeDub (Dec 20, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> Werner D is full of ****. He scammed me for a set of his bombers. I haven't received them yet. Even got a bogus USPS customs email from Austria. I'm waiting on PayPal to get my money back.
> 
> Thanks for wasting my time. I was suppose to be bagged by H20 no thanks to you.


Looking forward to his reply.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Just got an email from Eddy.

I have a couple of questions to put forward to him which I will put in an email now.

If there are any revelations or anything I feel is relevant to this thread I'll post it up. I have to take into consideration the fact that a couple of emails I have are confidential and are purely between myself and another party involved in this.


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bazmcc said:


> Just got an email from Eddy.
> 
> I have a couple of questions to put forward to him which I will put in an email now.
> 
> If there are any revelations or anything I feel is relevant to this thread I'll post it up. I have to take into consideration the fact that a couple of emails I have are confidential and are purely between myself and another party involved in this.


Look forward to what you find out.
Could you please let me know what email address you managed to get him on?


----------



## SiVeeDub (Dec 20, 2009)

It's just the address from there web page.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

No reply from him yet. I'll email the same message today again.


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

same.
I just got through to them on this number +43 664 88 67 61 24

But i speak next to no German and the lady spoke very little English. she did manage to say eddie was out tho... but iv heard that a few times now.

Anyone else wish to call?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

I resent the same email yesterday. There's been no response yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Bazmcc said:


> Werner D. - not everything above you've said is the truth. Trust me on this.


It's pretty far from the truth, actually.


----------



## R32OG (Jun 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It's pretty far from the truth, actually.


Im new to wanting to bag my .:R But ill assume its safe to say I should just order the airlift's from you guys instead of the bagyard complete kit because of the current issues with BY? I'd rather not wait months for them and don't wanna risk the issue involved with their service.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

R32OG said:


> Im new to wanting to bag my .:R But ill assume its safe to say I should just order the airlift's from you guys instead of the bagyard complete kit because of the current issues with BY? I'd rather not wait months for them and don't wanna risk the issue involved with their service.


At this point, there's a lot of risk and not a whole lot of reward involved in buying products from BagYard. We're still waiting on our order 

Therefore, I would go the AirLift route. Just give us a shout when you're ready! :beer:


----------



## R32OG (Jun 5, 2012)

Yoooooooooo just got off the phone wih Andrew, how in the world did god create such a nice and extremely informative guy, :thumbup::thumbup:, thanks for answering all my questions looking to buy from you guys soon!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

R32OG said:


> Yoooooooooo just got off the phone wih Andrew, how in the world did god create such a nice and extremely informative guy, :thumbup::thumbup:, thanks for answering all my questions looking to buy from you guys soon!!!


Thanks for the kind words, John! Let me know if you have any other questions!

Looking forward to working with you on your R32! :beer:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> At this point, there's a lot of risk and not a whole lot of reward involved in buying products from BagYard. We're still waiting on our order


You say "At this point" as if there hasn't ALWAYS been a risk in buying products from Bagyard :laugh::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Retromini said:


> You say "At this point" as if there hasn't ALWAYS been a risk in buying products from Bagyard :laugh::beer:


Well, yeah :laugh:

However, the risk then was far less than what it is now! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

No response was got from Eddy after the last 2 emails. I can only assume they didn't get through......

I have sent an email elsewhere to keep the situation moving.


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bazmcc said:


> No response was got from Eddy after the last 2 emails. I can only assume they didn't get through......
> 
> I have sent an email elsewhere to keep the situation moving.


Yeah having no luck this side of the world either


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Dylan8 said:


> Yeah having no luck this side of the world either


I've had contact with him no problem now. Had a couple of emails yesterday and one this morning again confirming the order details.

It's all getting sorted now.
He's had a look at this thread by the way so hopefully he'll take note that you're trying to contact him and get it touch.


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bazmcc said:


> I've had contact with him no problem now. Had a couple of emails yesterday and one this morning again confirming the order details.
> 
> It's all getting sorted now.
> He's had a look at this thread by the way so hopefully he'll take note that you're trying to contact him and get it touch.


Awesome! Hopefully you get your stuff soon.
I'll have to send him another email. Cheers for the info


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bazmcc said:


> I've had contact with him no problem now. Had a couple of emails yesterday and one this morning again confirming the order details.
> 
> It's all getting sorted now.
> He's had a look at this thread by the way so hopefully he'll take note that you're trying to contact him and get it touch.


Any news man?

iv been told they have shut up shop and sold tools. Dont know if the story is correct, but meant to have some reliable sources (ORT i think it was)


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Dylan8 said:


> Any news man?
> 
> iv been told they have shut up shop and sold tools. Dont know if the story is correct, but meant to have some reliable sources (ORT i think it was)


They might have been moving but I've been told our order is to be shipped this week. I had an email from Eddie about 3 days ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Dylan8 said:


> Any news man?
> 
> iv been told they have shut up shop and sold tools. Dont know if the story is correct, but meant to have some reliable sources (ORT i think it was)


When we say they 'closed', we didn't mean they shut shop and sold off their tools. They've been acquired, so to speak. Thus, they're no longer producing for the air ride market. It's a shame because they made great products and, well, I've been dealing with them since 2008. Hell, I've stayed with them for W'See more times than I can remember - they're good people. Business in the States just wasn't the best for them and it put us in a hair position nearly every time.

Hopefully Baz and Simon get their stuff and we can end this outrageous wait. :beer:


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> When we say they 'closed', we didn't mean they shut shop and sold off their tools. They've been acquired, so to speak. Thus, they're no longer producing for the air ride market. It's a shame because they made great products and, well, I've been dealing with them since 2008. Hell, I've stayed with them for W'See more times than I can remember - they're good people. Business in the States just wasn't the best for them and it put us in a hair position nearly every time.
> 
> Hopefully Baz and Simon get their stuff and we can end this outrageous wait. :beer:


Either way, its great for all the people they owe parts/money too. :banghead:
I agree, the parts I have look great (even if they were smashed up in the post due to poor packaging). Just wish I could get the rest of them or my money back so can buy through someone else if they don't want to complete my order.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear you're still waiting, that's too bad 

What kit were you waiting on, if you don't mind me asking...


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry to hear you're still waiting, that's too bad
> 
> What kit were you waiting on, if you don't mind me asking...


its just so draining, this month is one year on.

yeah no worries, FWD mk4 and a A3 (same as mine) for my mate.
both missing the rear struts. 
If I could get the money back for the rear struts id just buy through someone else.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

Update since i started this thread. I was able to speak to someone from both bag riders and ORT and ended up going with the airlift XLs. I got a mix of parts from both vendors since they didnt have all the parts in time at once.

Thanks to both Bag riders and ORT for a sick setup I can't wait to install!


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad I backed out on my Bagyard order and built a setup with an Airlift Crafter setup (D2 Audi, Bagyard was the only off-the-shelf manufacturer at the time).

It is a shame though; I like Air Lift's product, but Bagyard was almost art in a way. I felt like they WERE airride for a while there.

Slightly off-topic, where do I go for a mk1 setup now???


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

71camaro said:


> Slightly off-topic, where do I go for a mk1 setup now???


www.openroadtuning.com

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer::beer:

Send some photos my way when you get it all done.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> :beer::beer:
> 
> Send some photos my way when you get it all done.


It would be done and you'd have pics if the place refinishing my wheels didn't suck so bad...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

specialkk43 said:


> www.openroadtuning.com
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

So i've emailed Eddie a couple more times to try and get an answer about when delivery would be and there's been no reply.

I'm going to email again today and see what happens.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Good luck Baz!

Let me know if you and Si need anything. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bazmcc said:


> So i've emailed Eddie a couple more times to try and get an answer about when delivery would be and there's been no reply.
> 
> I'm going to email again today and see what happens.


any luck???


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Dylan8 said:


> any luck???


No. I'm going to email a 'higher entity' now and see if things can be pushed along.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Anyone got that phone number for Bagyard or for Eddie?


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bazmcc said:


> Anyone got that phone number for Bagyard or for Eddie?


 +43 664 88 67 61 24 

seems the website i linked earlier has gone


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Got through on the phone. 

Eddy isn't in the house now but I left my name and the lady said he will get back to me later when he gets in.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Bazmcc said:


> Got through on the phone.
> 
> Eddy isn't in the house now but I left my name and the lady said he will get back to me later when he gets in.


 Nice work. That was most likely his mother, Ingrid :beer:


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

thats the message I always get... never get a call back...


----------



## rob g60 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have the same problem.
Been there in June this year for a vistit but he had nothing finished.
Waiting from februari this year for my parts now.
a4 supreme kit and a new beetle bomber kit.
been mailing for ages and no return everytime when I call his mom Ingrid tells me he's not in and will call me back.
F#ck off with him he will get a law suit and a visit as i'm in austria again(1200km)

Bagyard is taken over by Cargaphic he was telling me this June that this is gonna happen.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

rob g60 said:


> I have the same problem.
> Been there in June this year for a vistit but he had nothing finished.
> Waiting from februari this year for my parts now.
> a4 supreme kit and a new beetle bomber kit.
> ...


I spoke with Eddy for a while on the phone on thursday I think it was.

We had a good chat and he was telling me that they're still very busy and they've been making parts for lots of different industries including armoured cars. He said they have a new investor in the company and the Bagyard part of the company will be getting a bit of a shake up this year and they will be concentrating strongly on the customer service and speeding up their processes without sacrificing quality.

So in short. He said our order would hopefully be completed shortly and should be with us before Christmas but our investment is safe and we'll get what we ordered. He said that some people are panicing because the website is down and they're not on facebook but they're definitely not going away anywhere. He also said if we were not totally happy with the ride quality we could have our money back.

I'm happy to take his word for it for now after speaking with him. Lets hope he comes through with the goods.


----------



## dylDOH (Apr 28, 2012)

Bazmcc said:


> I spoke with Eddy for a while on the phone on thursday I think it was.
> 
> We had a good chat and he was telling me that they're still very busy and they've been making parts for lots of different industries including armoured cars. He said they have a new investor in the company and the Bagyard part of the company will be getting a bit of a shake up this year and they will be concentrating strongly on the customer service and speeding up their processes without sacrificing quality.
> 
> ...




just read through this whole thread...it seems like he is just giving you guys the run around and leading you guys on....thats just my thoughts though, I could be wrong


----------



## rob g60 (Feb 9, 2006)

seen eddie in person several times now.
And he's a good person wich have to work for a boss and not running a buisness himself.
But I doubt if we get parts or money back I hope so.
He ruined my airride buisness here in The Netherlands for me with no delivering parts that's for shure


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Bazmcc said:


> He also said if we were not totally happy with the ride quality we could have our money back..


 Don't believe him. I ordered custom struts back in the day through ORT. They sent me struts that didn't fit (even though I sent complete measurements) and both companies refused to refund my money, allow me to return the struts, or replace them with struts that fit. I ended up having to fix them myself after months of dealing with them. He kept telling me he would replace my struts, make it right, or give me my money back....but then at the end he just told me I was out of luck. Eddy tells you what you want to hear, but you can't trust him.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Retromini said:


> Don't believe him. I ordered custom struts back in the day through ORT. They sent me struts that didn't fit (even though I sent complete measurements) and both companies refused to refund my money, allow me to return the struts, or replace them with struts that fit. I ended up having to fix them myself after months of dealing with them. He kept telling me he would replace my struts, make it right, or give me my money back....but then at the end he just told me I was out of luck. Eddy tells you what you want to hear, but you can't trust him.


 I don't think the ride quality will be an issue to be honest. 

But if I could get just some feedback on when we might see the order it would be a good start.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Bazmcc said:


> they will be concentrating strongly on the customer service and speeding up their processes without sacrificing quality.





Bazmcc said:


> But if I could get just some feedback on when we might see the order it would be a good start.




theyve been singing this same tune for years.

when i built my old mk1 diesel with their front struts, i had it off the road for quite a while waiting for bagyard/openroad to come through.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4400253-another-blue-mk1-(soon-to-be)-on-air

eventually, after wasting hours emailing and making phone calls, they did... but id never spend a dime with them again


good luck, i hope you get your stuff. sounds like theyre up to the same BS they were up to years ago. im in the research phase of an air build for a mk6 JSW... and i know im certainly not spending money on bagyard stuff. :beer:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Bazmcc said:


> I don't think the ride quality will be an issue to be honest.


I wish you luck. Mine rode rather harsh....they clearly set the damping incorrectly. Again, they offered no sort of solution or resolution to my problems. Just months worth of email excuses and runaround. 

Bagyard was a great, innovative option back when we first started this forum and most people were stuck running aerosports because ZERO bolt-in kits existed. Nowadays, there are plenty of high quality bolt-in kits available in the US from trustworthy companies that will ride just as well if not better than Bagyard.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Retromini said:


> Don't believe him. I ordered custom struts back in the day through ORT. They sent me struts that didn't fit (even though I sent complete measurements) and both companies refused to refund my money, allow me to return the struts, or replace them with struts that fit. I ended up having to fix them myself after months of dealing with them. He kept telling me he would replace my struts, make it right, or give me my money back....but then at the end he just told me I was out of luck. Eddy tells you what you want to hear, but you can't trust him.


Andrew, you and I both know I tried countless times to work with Eddy and BagYard to get your new struts made. Last time I was in Austria, I saw them as they were sitting in the workshop. 

Furthermore, you sent them complete measurements and the struts were built to your specification. If you send a wheel manufacturer specs on wheels and they build them and they don't fit, whose fault is it?

Lastly, you deemed it necessary to nix ORT as a sponsor on StanceWorks because you were so unhappy with the issues you had with BagYard. If I recall correctly, Ben's words were 'we don't like the way you handled the issues with Andrew's struts' - when in fact I overnighted you hardware, seals and several other things at no cost. I bent over backwards to handle your issues and you're still on here years later slamming me and my company. I think there's a bit more to this situation than you're letting on. 

If you wish to discuss this further, I'm more than happy to speak with you directly. I can be reached at the phone number in my signature or via email at: [email protected]



Bazmcc said:


> I don't think the ride quality will be an issue to be honest.
> 
> But if I could get just some feedback on when we might see the order it would be a good start.


Ride quality shouldn't be an issue at all, I loved every set of BY's I ever owned.



ValveCoverGasket said:


> theyve been singing this same tune for years.
> 
> when i built my old mk1 diesel with their front struts, i had it off the road for quite a while waiting for bagyard/openroad to come through.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4400253-another-blue-mk1-(soon-to-be)-on-air
> ...


I do recall the issues you had with BagYard and again, I'm sorry for the delays in your build.

However, it wasn't really myself/ORT who was causing the issues. Please don't throw the baby out with the bathwater. ORT and BY are and always have been separate companies. While we stood behind BY for a long time, the facts have proven that ORT was never responsible for the issues/delays with BagYard. 

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Furthermore, you sent them complete measurements and the struts were built to your specification. If you send a wheel manufacturer specs on wheels and they build them and they don't fit, whose fault is it?


As I told you countless times and showed you on numerous occasions, I sent them no measurement specifications for the struts they were building. I can gladly send you the measurement email AGAIN if you'd like. I still have all of our emails saved.

Eddy asked me to measure my OEM struts with OEM springs installed, and he asked me to measure my current airride struts (because my car was already bagged at the time).

I offered both of those measurements, but I NEVER gave him measurements or specs for the bagyards. I left that up to them, the professionals. That's just the excuse Eddy used to wiggle out of the situation.



> Lastly, you deemed it necessary to nix ORT as a sponsor on StanceWorks because you were so unhappy with the issues you had with BagYard. If I recall correctly, Ben's words were 'we don't like the way you handled the issues with Andrew's struts'


That's not the case. We had numerous forum members who had reported issues with you as well. I was with Ben when he made that call and those were not his words. 

I'm glad you've got things squared away now and it seems customer service has been greatly improved. That's great. :thumbup: I was simply speaking to the untrustworthiness of bagyard. Apologies if the inclusion of your company name in recalling the past upset you.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Retromini said:


> Bagyard was a great, innovative option back when we first started this forum and most people were stuck running aerosports because ZERO bolt-in kits existed. Nowadays, there are plenty of high quality bolt-in kits available in the US from trustworthy companies that will ride just as well if not better than Bagyard.


this seems to be my general impression as i read through the forums now, having been out of the loop for the last several years. :thumbup:




[email protected] said:


> I do recall the issues you had with BagYard and again, I'm sorry for the delays in your build.
> 
> However, it wasn't really myself/ORT who was causing the issues. Please don't throw the baby out with the bathwater. ORT and BY are and always have been separate companies. While we stood behind BY for a long time, the facts have proven that ORT was never responsible for the issues/delays with BagYard.


making excuses for their crap turnaround doesnt absolve you of responsibility.
you can see the timeline yourself on page 3 of the thread i linked.


anyway, best of luck to the OP :beer:
like i stated (and at the end of that thread as well) i definitely wouldnt be giving them another dime :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Retromini said:


> As I told you countless times and showed you on numerous occasions, I sent them no measurement specifications for the struts they were building. I can gladly send you the measurement email AGAIN if you'd like. I still have all of our emails saved.
> 
> Eddy asked me to measure my OEM struts with OEM springs installed, and he asked me to measure my current airride struts (because my car was already bagged at the time).
> 
> ...


Again, I wished things would've gone better for you/your car but there wasn't much I could do as we all know Eddy had a mind of his own. Probably what got him into trouble :laugh:

Regarding SW, if you say so man. I'm not really sure what you're talking about as I had not heard any kickback from that forum.

We've changed so many things at ORT to better serve our customers and we will launch a new site soon. Thanks for the good words :beer:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Again, I wished things would've gone better for you/your car but there wasn't much I could do as we all know Eddy had a mind of his own. Probably what got him into trouble :laugh:


Like I said, I'm sure Eddy is a nice guy but he can't keep his company in line. He has been having issues since day one and he hasn't been able to get it together. 

I know you attempted to help for a while, and it was appreciated. As I stated, my post was to point out that Bagyard/Eddy were not trustworthy.




[email protected] said:


> We've changed so many things at ORT to better serve our customers and we will launch a new site soon. Thanks for the good words :beer:


I think that's great and I wish you luck in your future growth :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

well i havnt heard boo from eddie after trying to contact them a number of ways and number of times.
Anyone else?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Why is it that everyone still holds out hope that they will get their products? BagYard is a scam.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

I know a member on the Italian VW Scirocco forum that contacted Bagyard last month to get a quote on a install. He called and talked to Eddie without any problem. He then got an email with all the prices and the installation price in house (at bagyard headquarter)... They are still in business but without an internet site and without a good reputation...


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Piso said:


> I know a member on the Italian VW Scirocco forum that contacted Bagyard last month to get a quote on a install. He called and talked to Eddie without any problem. He then got an email with all the prices and the installation price in house (at bagyard headquarter)... They are still in business but without an internet site and without a good reputation...


As soon as I can get any sort of contact or response from Eddie I'll propose that the shipping costs are refunded and I'll fly over and lift the parts myself.

I'll be trying to call tomorrow and I'll feedback with any info I have on here.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

retromini said:


> I'm glad you've got things squared away now and it seems customer service has been greatly improved. That's great. :thumbup: I was simply speaking to the untrustworthiness of bagyard. Apologies if the inclusion of your company name in recalling the past upset you.



that is why it sucked ORT got dragged into situations where it was completely out of their hands and we relaying what they were told by bagyard 

i can say with 100% certainty that Andrew is a good person both businesswise and personally its truly a shame that bagyard blew a huge chance to be known as the best in the business by biting off more than they can chew and then instead of telling the truth they feed their distributors lies which snowballed into these odd situations with fake tracking numbers and transit times


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Just got an answer on the phone. Spoke with Eddie's mother (I think). Very broken english but basically all I could get was that he returns today and he'll get in contact.

I'll try again later.


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Finally got around to installing my fronts to find one air line is 3/8 and one is 1/4 or something.
Fml. Standard can't get on to anyone


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Well after numerous attempts to get through to bagyard we're getting ORT to get us a price quote for Airlift struts for the front of our 2 cars and the rear shocks and whatever else we need to replace the parts we're missing including gauges and water traps. The leftover money from not taking the bagyard struts will get us a few hardlines and fittings to use rather than send the money back.

Overall I shouldn't have been trying to chase after a supplier to try and get parts. I know lots of other customers are in a similar position but I believe we've been waiting the longest. The original order was placed in August 2011. We've tried hard to hang on because we believe in buying quality parts that fit properly and do their job. But now we've waited too long.

On the 15th of february 2013 I got a message through 'Viber' from Eddie Payer saying that there was no need to get a refund as the order had been shipped. I replied within 1 minute of the message coming through and asked for the tracking details. After another 2 messages sent from myself with no response through viber I emailled eddie another 2 times and texted him direct to his phone number as well. Still no response.

At one stage we had good contact because I was going through Thomas Schnarr from Cargraphic (allegedly Bagyards new Investor/part owner) to try and get responses from Eddie. I didn't want to bother him much as I'm sure he's a busy enough man. He was the only person who seemed to be able to get any answers from eddie or to get him to respond to anything.
Now all communication has dried up.

I don't want to post up much else because we're looking into legal action just in case we need it. I have all commmincation between all parties involved since the start. Hopefully we can get this resolved as soon as possible without having to go down the legal route.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Bazmcc said:


> I don't want to post up much else because we're* looking into legal action just in case we need it*.


worthwhile IMO
justice for everyone else who waited nearly a year for parts.


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW, what a difference a couple years makes...:facepalm:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

This thread didn't go as expected...


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bazmcc said:


> Well after numerous attempts to get through to bagyard we're getting ORT to get us a price quote for Airlift struts for the front of our 2 cars and the rear shocks and whatever else we need to replace the parts we're missing including gauges and water traps. The leftover money from not taking the bagyard struts will get us a few hardlines and fittings to use rather than send the money back.
> 
> Overall I shouldn't have been trying to chase after a supplier to try and get parts. I know lots of other customers are in a similar position but I believe we've been waiting the longest. The original order was placed in August 2011. We've tried hard to hang on because we believe in buying quality parts that fit properly and do their job. But now we've waited too long.
> 
> ...


you were detailing direct? I was through a local supplier and ended up taking over the chasing up.
Please keep me updated with how you go, as I cant imagine Ill get the $$ from my local guy. (feel free to PM)
Sooo whats the story with Cargraphic and bagyard?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

The original order was through ORT. Unfortunately if we do happen to go down the legal route which we want to try and avoid, thats where our financial dealings went so ultimately it'll be left with Andrew to sort out. Granted, it's fairly straightforward and a simple case of items being paid for and not recieved. I have full faith that once we get things rolling that Andrew will help us out.

I tried my best to get involved and try to sort it out as there were obvious communication issues.

As far as I'm aware Cargraphic either bought Bagyard or are investing in them. Either way they don't seem to have sorted anything out either.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

71camaro said:


> This thread didn't go as expected...


yes it did, bagyard has had almost no interest in the US market they have been dicking ORT around since the beginning and it only continued when they added BagRiders to the mix, now both of those companies are out customers and product due to the crappy service


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> yes it did


:laugh: was about to post the same thing.

it went exactly as expected.


the only difference is, this particular customer that got scammed is now attempting to at least take legal action :thumbup:


----------



## Water Boy (Dec 14, 2007)

Has bagyard got their act together yet?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Water Boy said:


> Has bagyard got their act together yet?


 Nope. 

Andrew is sorting us out with Airlift stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Water Boy (Dec 14, 2007)

They owe a few people in Australia some stuff. Paid for 18months ago :banghead:


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

So..... update......

The wait is over.

Eddie came through and got us sorted with everything we needed. It was delivered to us and arrived last friday.

The company is now called HP Drivetech. Now that it's set up and back on track it would be good to see the return of these to the market. The quality of the bags and the construction is second to none (as we expected). Fitment will be exactly as we want it, no drilling holes, no cutting parts or making brackets etc. They even came with the 4 motion arb mounting points as we ordered.

Now all we need is the last couple of pieces of the jigsaw from Andrew that were missing from the original order but luckily these are only small items like water traps and a couple of gauges.

:thumbup:


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

well I'll be damned.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

absence said:


> well I'll be damned.


these look pretty good. Do they have a new website?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I really hope to see these offered and readily available in the USA. Still kicking my self for going Airlift when I had a set of Bagyard's in my hands and sent them back..


----------



## Dylan8 (Jul 27, 2010)

wow!
thanks for the update! hope the rest of my **** comes through.

Have any details on where they are based, contact info and so on from the packaging?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Dylan8 said:


> wow!
> thanks for the update! hope the rest of my **** comes through.
> 
> Have any details on where they are based, contact info and so on from the packaging?


Still just the same phone number and same Eddie at the helm. Although you will probably get Ingrid on the phone more often than Eddie.


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

💩


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

absence said:


> well I'll be damned.


Company changed hands and they were forced to change the name (legally).

As far as I know, there isn't a site yet for the new company.

Glad you got the struts, Baz!


----------



## SiVeeDub (Dec 20, 2009)

Heres three more from the pictures I took, After all the months of waiting Eddie got us sorted in the end. Well worth the wait.


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

Although I love my airlift struts, damn those are gorgeous! There may be a change on my car soon......


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Company changed hands and they were forced to change the name (legally).
> 
> As far as I know, there isn't a site yet for the new company.
> 
> Glad you got the struts, Baz!


will you guys be carrying them???

im thinking of upgrading next year to performance fronts and elevel but if i can get those why not


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> will you guys be carrying them???
> 
> im thinking of upgrading next year to performance fronts and elevel but if i can get those why not


Judging by how our order went, I can't see that happening unfortunately.

It'll be interesting to see if they can get back to normal operation and start producing enough products for the demand.


----------

